# Converting an entertainment unit - have some questions



## Snapped (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I picked up a decent sized entertainment unit, very solid and it was free, so even better. 










I want to house my RSP on one the right hand side, and my big 6ft MD in the rest of it.

Plan is to use a jigsaw to cut through the base shelf on each side, so they can use all the space top to bottom, which makes it about 5 foot in height. I've dismantled the drawers and will just screw in the front of the drawer, and put a lock on the bottom cupboards of course.






Now my MD is going to have the middle part of the unit as well, so I will be cutting out a large part of the left hand side of the upright piece, and will probably use perspex/plexiglass as a drop down door on the middle part as I don't want to be mucking around with glass. I have the backboards off for the moment.

Okay, questions.

I'd planned on using a heat pipe


> You put a 13w microclimate heat mat into a 100mm PVC pipe. The air flow stops the mat from malfunctioning like when they they are sandwiched and burn. It creates a basking spot of 33-37 degrees. The pipe is usually covered in fake grass so the python has more grip.


 for heating for now, I may switch to a Prop Herp radiant heater for the MD later on when finances permit..has anyone else used this method? Do I still need a thermostat with the heat mat in the heat pipe?

Lighting, I was thinking of LED strip lights, no idea where to buy them from, or what to look for, any advice?

Vents, how many and where do I put them for best results?

Lastly, I need to seal the wood, what are people using that is safe? I've read a few threads where Cabots crystal clear is recommended, but whatever I use, how long do I have to let it cure before I can safely let the snakes in?
Do I need to silicone anything as well? 

Thanks in advance, it's my first attempt at anything like this, though I will have help with the jigsaw and perspex part.


----------



## Snapped (Aug 24, 2015)

If anyone could answer those few questions with their own views, that would be great. 


(1) Lighting, I was thinking of LED strip lights, no idea where to buy them from (don't want to buy something that is crap basically), or what to look for, any advice?

(2) Vents, how many and where do I put them for best results seeing as it will housing two snakes in separate parts.

(3) Lastly, I need to seal the wood, what are people using that is safe? I've read a few threads where Cabots crystal clear is recommended, but whatever I use, how long do I have to let it cure before I can safely let the snakes in?

(4) Do I need to silicone anything as well?


----------



## MatE (Aug 24, 2015)

I can help with the light i put in one of these 151402431951.Just paste the number in ebay as for some reason it just wont let me put in a link if someone could tell me why that would be great .Just have to work out the length you want.As they use suction caps to attach to glass all i did was removed the suction caps and used Low profile screws to attach the mounting clips and screwed them to the ceiling of the enclosure.It comes with a remote which is pretty cool.


----------



## Snapped (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks MatE, much appreciated, I've just typed the number into Ebay and it came up. Cheers.


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 25, 2015)

I used individual 10mm leds so i could focus and light certain areas.
They are about $1each


----------



## Snapped (Aug 25, 2015)

Spikeee said:


> I used individual 10mm leds so i could focus and light certain areas.
> They are about $1each



Cheers for that Spikeee, did you just get them on Ebay or something? This will be my only lighting for the enclosure.


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 25, 2015)

http://m.*********.au/itm/151402431951


Im not sure if this link will work.
I will try a bit harder once im home from work.


----------



## Snapped (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah, didn't work, for some reason links to products aren't working, I think because it breaches APS policy or something....if you could message me the link that would be great, ta.


----------

